# Achieved a Cinebench R23 score of 6598 on my i7-8750H



## CLutch_ (Mar 6, 2022)

I was doing some undervolting and I did a multi core run on Cinebench R23 and happened to get a score of 6598 on my first run with my PC being stable (no bluescreens, no errors in TS Bench)


----------

